# RE: What is this



## filmonger (Nov 26, 2013)

This one is Odd....


----------



## Handyman (Nov 26, 2013)

WOW!!  This looks like one dangerous ride!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 26, 2013)

now that's an "Auto-Cycle"


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 26, 2013)

definately english,my guess is j a p powered or norton teen era............there were lots of steering wheel arrangements tried out in the early days,they did it to bicycles in the 1900 era,cool pic,this is that classic "take a picture of my kin" pic


----------



## Ranger Dan (Nov 26, 2013)

My best guess is that it's a ca. 1920 Seal.  (I don't know all that much about old motorcycles, but this one was a "gimme"!*)





* It's in the original picture's filename.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 27, 2013)

Interesting thought ranger dan.... 

Haynes and Bradshaw

Seal were motorcycles produced from 1912 to 1924 and from 1930 to 1932 in Hulme, Manchester.


1924. Exhibit at the National Motorcycle Museum.
Motorcycle
1913-1917 For a list of the models and prices of motorcycles see the 1917 Red Book
Between 1912 and 1924 a very unusual machine was listed. It was classed as a three-wheeled Sociable and was a special form of motorcycle with a sidecar that had been widened to carry both driver and passenger, while the mechanics were open to the elements. It was powered by a large V-twin JAP engine with a three-speed gearbox. Both were mounted in a frame built from straight tubes clamped together and the front suspension was a type of leading-link with the forks connected to a steering wheel in the sidecar. It appears not to have been listed after 1924.
1930 A commercial version appeared. The driver had a small open-topped cabin that allowed the whole of the sidecar to be used as a goods carrier. Called the Progress, it was revised during the year.
The newly designed Seal had a central front-wheel and became known as the New Progress.
1932 A very strange-looking carrier appeared. This had its 680cc JAP engine mounted above the front wheel, which was driven by chain via a three-speed-and-reverse gearbox. It's unconventional appearance meant that it was not a success and it soon disappeared from the market.
Progress was a motorcycle produced in 1930, in Manchester.
This was the name used by Haynes and Bradshaw for their strange three-wheeler, after a revision and the appearance of a commercial model. In order to increase capacity, the driver sat on the machine rather than in the sidecar.
The company only used the name for a few months.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 27, 2013)

Definatly a chick magnet. Must be the first Porsche!


----------

